# Motherboard problem,display post BIOS not booting up.



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2016)

My Desktop-PC has the *GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3* motherboard which was functioning and running great for nearly 2 and 1/2 years.
Just a couple of days ago,the PC is refusing to boot up.
I've tried clearing the CMOS of the motherboard and reloading "*optimised defaults*" but after rebooting by pressing F10,the machine fails to boot up.
Whereas the Green led light and the Amber colored HDD  led lights are glowing and the machine is showing activity by means of the fans of AMD FX-6300 rotating alongside the ZOTAC GeForce GT620 fan also rotating.
BUT NO SCREEN ACTIVITY POST BIOS.
The Screen display is O.K. as I've tested with a neighbour's PC-desktop,wherein it displays fully normally.
Please Help me out expert Friends.

- - - Updated - - -

The Screen display Post BIOS shows that it is going in for a sleep mode.
In that case only power led green glows and amber led for HDD sometimes blinks and then remains off...:sick2_NF:


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 28, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> My Desktop-PC has the *GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3* motherboard which was functioning and running great for nearly 2 and 1/2 years.
> Just a couple of days ago,the PC is refusing to boot up.
> I've tried clearing the CMOS of the motherboard and reloading "*optimised defaults*" but after rebooting by pressing F10,the machine fails to boot up.
> Whereas the Green led light and the Amber colored HDD  led lights are glowing and the machine is showing activity by means of the fans of AMD FX-6300 rotating alongside the ZOTAC GeForce GT620 fan also rotating.
> ...




Try removing the graphic card and plug in the display wires directly into the motherboard.

Report back with what happens.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Try removing the graphic card and plug in the display wires directly into the motherboard.
> 
> Report back with what happens.


GPU is O.K. since I could enter into DUAL UEFI BIOS of the motherboard only after clearing CMOS.
I could move in all the fields of the BIOS within it(except those of which are system defined)inside my motherboard.
Sometimes I could boot into Windows-10.
But restarting/rebooting renders the display screen blank. Simply put if I press F10 from within BIOS or if I could restart system after logging out from Windows or Linux(I have Dual OS Boot system)then the same problem persists.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 28, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> GPU is O.K. since I could enter into DUAL UEFI BIOS of the motherboard only after clearing CMOS.
> I could move in all the fields of the BIOS within it(except those of which are system defined)inside my motherboard.
> Sometimes I could boot into Windows-10.
> But restarting/rebooting renders the display screen blank. Simply put if I press F10 from within BIOS or if I could restart system after logging out from Windows or Linux(I have Dual OS Boot system)then the same problem persists.



Yet, I will suggest removing the graphic card.
Just try it once.
If you have two RAM sticks, try one at a time.

I have a similar problem however it's very rare, unlike yours.
Sometimes when I start my system, it boots up but a few seconds later the display goes completely black.
When this happens even the restart button doesn't work.
I need to power off by holding the power key or turning off the main supply and then start the system.

I haven't pin pointed the source of the problem but I think it's the RAM.

Which is why I am suggesting you to try booting one RAM at a time and without GPU.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Yet, I will suggest removing the graphic card.
> Just try it once.
> If you have two RAM sticks, try one at a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise.I may try with 1 RAM at a time,but this motherboard doesn't have an IGP,it requires an external GPU for display. If I remove the GPU,how do I see in for the display???


----------



## lywyre (May 29, 2016)

I would suggest the same as D@rekills4. Since you don't have IGP, you can just test 1 RAM module at a time to conclude that RAM Module / Slot.
You could also check the SATA cables that they are fixed firmly, I have faced this issues on multiple desktops.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 30, 2016)

Already opened up the motherboard.
Thinking of RMA-ing to Gigabyte Hub at Kolkata.
*It is well within the time period warranty period of 3 years.


*But already purchased a CoolerMaster Elite 311 Plus Cabinet + CoolerMaster SMPS Thunder 500W. In that case shall I try the GA-970A-DS3 motherboard in this new cabinet + SMPS setup *OR* shall I go ahead with the RMA?

Advice reqd.  @lywyre  @D@rekills4 my Friends.

- - - Updated - - -

Ultimately RMA-ed the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 motherboard successfully and submitted the board to the Kolkata service center(GIGABYTE SERVICE HUB).

Assured me to return it after a period of 3 days,just to phone them before getting it back.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 30, 2016)

get rid of that SMPS. Thunder series is just  a scrap from cooler master if i am not mistaken. BTW what is your GPU?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 30, 2016)

avichandana20000 said:


> get rid of that SMPS. Thunder series is just  a scrap from cooler master if i am not mistaken. BTW what is your GPU?


Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT620 is my GPU


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT620 is my GPU



GeForce GT 620 - 18A and a 350W PSU minimum

Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FA

*forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2016)

avichandana20000 said:


> GeForce GT 620 - 18A and a 350W PSU minimum
> 
> Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FA
> 
> *forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2.html



The Cooler Master Thunder 500 has 45A total on dual 12v rails distributed.
It is also a 500W  SMPS.

Let me try with this cr@p!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Back to topic.
I had received the repaired motherboard back from the GIGABYTE service center(service HUB) at Kolkata today.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ultimately,it was found that my aged AEROCOOL E-78 530W SMPS was the culprit.
But it gave me good service since 2007...

GIGABYTE Mobo's are known to have a robustness and durability.
The GA-970A-DS3  mobo even possess a DUAL BIOS,so it is highly unlikely that both BIOS chipset went kaput.

Eventually , got back the motherboard from GIGABYTE service center.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately,it was found that my aged AEROCOOL E-78 530W SMPS was the culprit.
> But it gave me good service since 2007...
> 
> GIGABYTE Mobo's are known to have a robustness and durability.
> ...



Change that SMPS to Antec VP450P @ 2.2k or more robust like Seasonic S12II 430w @ 4.5k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Change that SMPS to Antec VP450P @ 2.2k or more robust like Seasonic S12II 430w @ 4.5k


But already purchased CoolerMaster Thunder 500W SMPS and attached it to the PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2016)

FX6300+GT620 is a modest power consuming rig so even the coolermaster thunder should suffice.Any reputed/major branded psu(CM,antec,corsair etc) is better than cheap indian/generic ones & ok for a rig running core i3/FX6300 with no graphics or less powerful graphics(nvidia 750Ti/ati R7 250X or lower).Anything above in terms of processor or graphics card & it is better to go for better models from antec,seasonic etc after doing some research online.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 11, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> FX6300+GT620 is a modest power consuming rig so even the coolermaster thunder should suffice.Any reputed/major branded psu(CM,antec,corsair etc) is better than cheap indian/generic ones & ok for a rig running core i3/FX6300 with no graphics or less powerful graphics(nvidia 750Ti/ati R7 250X or lower).Anything above in terms of processor or graphics card & it is better to go for better models from antec,seasonic etc after doing some research online.


This *IS* the comment I longed to view my Friend.Thank You very much.

Each and evry time I had delivered to @TDF, that I am NOT A GAMER, so why the confusion regarding CoolerMaster(CM) arises.
I am not endorsing about cr@p smps from VIP,ZEBRONICS,FOXIN,IBALL,etc. Then why  you people are worried about CM as if it is the most cr@p amongst all.


Just logically and without any bias,explain that what is the difference between CM Thunder 500W smps and ANTEC VP500PC smps???
Both of them have same 45A rating on its 12V  rails.
These query is not directed towards @whitestar_999,but others who suggest that CM products are bad.
Though our Friend @whitestar_999 is always welcomed for comments.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2016)

The difference between CM Thunder & Antec VP is not in terms of power rating but build quality of the components used.Components in a psu like rectifiers,capacitors etc are not made by PSU manufacturers but bought & this is where cheaper psu use cost cutting & will have lower quality components.As I said earlier modest power consuming systems like yours will not put much stress on psu so CM is alright but anything more & you require a good psu.


----------

